# Rottweiler sits up and begs *pix*



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Milton is 24 months.










Penny is 5 years old, and is on day 12 of her pregnancy.




















Who says dogs can't smile?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Ha Ha Let's see if she can do that a few weeks from now. She is so pretty.  
Milton is as handsome as ever as well.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Very cute!
I always love seeing Milton and Penny is looking good too  Rotties have such sweet faces.


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

ohhh great pictures, they are so beautiful!!!!


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

Your Rotty is beautiful, and will probably have just as beautiful puppies as well!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

So Glad to see them both again! Beautiful!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

milton has a gorgeous head!!

and penny, she just looks like a cuddle happy teddy bear!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

What a handsome couple! Is Milton the proud papa? Can't wait to see those Rottie babies.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

No, Milty is not the lucky guy. Milton is Penny's son from her first litter. 

This is the sire, CH Silverhill's Ice












One more Milty for good measure....


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

VERY handsome. Rotties have such expressive faces...including the smile. I met a guy at the park years ago who named his Sluggo...it fit (if you're old enough to know who that is).


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Ooooh Soooo handsome! Love the pic of him begging... so cute!
Nessa


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

Very nice looking dogs! Good luck with the upcoming litter.


----------

